# Garden soil question?



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

Last year I decided to put in a raised bed so I used corral boards to make a 
4x 16 rectangular box then I filled it with soil from Donath's nursery (I think they called it flowerbed soil). The soil looked and smelled like good dirt plenty of humous and very sandy (ph +\- 7)but doesn't hold moisture very well (dries out quickly)

I am thinking about adding peat moss to it to help it hold moisture a little better
Any ideas?

Thanks
:texasflag


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You are right on target with the peat moss. It retains up to 20 times its weight in moisture and releases water slowly as plants need it.

Tell me about that rooster fish...I got my first one last year and planning to go back to Baja in May to get some more. They are without question one of the most beautiful fish in the sea.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Rooster from Costa Rica*



Meadowlark said:


> You are right on target with the peat moss. It retains up to 20 times its weight in moisture and releases water slowly as plants need it.
> 
> Tell me about that rooster fish...I got my first one last year and planning to go back to Baja in May to get some more. They are without question one of the most beautiful fish in the sea.


I have been Goin to chage out that pic but never seem to get around to it. We caught several I think he was the largest good fighters!
Thanks
:texasflag


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Soil in my garden at the lake house in Limestone County is mostly sand. It retains moisture very well, so I'm thinking you may need to add some river bank sand to your existing soil.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is a good reason to not use Peat Moss and why I don't or anything that contains it

http://gardenrant.com/2009/04/ken-druse-dishes-the-dirt-about-peat-moss.html

To help it retain moisture, use a good native mulch- even leaves and grass from your own property would work


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Let me get this straight MuddSkipper...you oppose the use of peat for environmental reasons?

I'd appreciate an answer rather than a cut and paste.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Nope....

The original poster wanted something to help to retain moister.....

That's not what peat moss does

The article merely explains what peat is and where it comes from

I should clarify I have used it to store bulbs... Just not in soils....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> Nope....
> 
> The original poster wanted something to help to retain moister.....
> 
> ...


Really? The Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss Association disagrees with you. Their testing shows:

*Peat retains up to 20 times its weight in moisture, and releases water slowly as plants need it.
*
What makes you say it does not help retain moisture? My personal experience is certainly contrary to yours and agrees with the CSPMA.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Medowlark,

There is more than one way to garden.... I'm tired of dragging down the 2cool garden section debating... This site deserves better.

I posted a link to enlighten some of the readers and backing up why I wrote what I wrote.

If you want to rely on the word of the association that represents the industry that sales peat moss that's up to you....


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Muddskipper said:


> Nope....
> 
> The original poster wanted something to help to retain moister.....
> 
> ...


ha ha. That's funny.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I use vermiculite. 

Buy it in bulk bags from commercial concrete supply house that mix it in for light concrete.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

To the OP...Peat Moss most certainly holds moisture. I did an experimental bed one time and used quite a bit of it. It ended up holding too much moisture. Ended up removing the soil and diluting it with sand.

Go easy with it, and realize that it lasts a long time and over-doing it can have PH implications. I have beds going on 9 years now that still benefit from the initial application. I'll add more one day but not anytime soon. Good investment imho.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> I use vermiculite.
> 
> Buy it in bulk bags from commercial concrete supply house that mix it in for light concrete.


Vermiculite is good for aerating the soil, making room in the soil for oxygen to the roots. It's a structure builder and won't help much with retaining moisture.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> To help it retain moisture, use a good native mulch- even leaves and grass from your own property would work


Incorporating any high carbon source such as native mulch will require additional nitrogen to be added.

Organic additives mentioned will improve moisture holding capacity of the soil.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

whiskey1 said:


> Vermiculite is good for aerating the soil, making room in the soil for oxygen to the roots. It's a structure builder and won't help much with retaining moisture.


Perhaps you are thinking of Perlite.

Vermiculite is excellent as an additive for water and nutrient storage.

http://mineral-tr.com.ua/eng/vermic/

"The capacity of water absorption of 100g of swollen vermiculite is 400g (ml) of water. Owing to its highly porous composition, granules of vermiculite momentarily absorb moisture and fertilizer, withhold and give them up gradually. Thus, the introduction of vermiculite in soil improves its water-physical properties (increases porosity, capillary and whole specific retention of moisture by soil). Vermiculite is used for soil of any mechanical composition; it is especially effective on light sand soil and heavy loam and clay"


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Perhaps you are thinking of Perlite.
> 
> Vermiculite is excellent as an additive for water and nutrient storage.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I stand corrected.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> .... I'm tired of dragging down the 2cool garden section debating... This site deserves better.
> 
> ....


 Then answer the question with your personal experience, if you have any. Posting misinformation is the best way to drag down a site...and saying peat does not retain moisture is misinformation.




Meadowlark said:


> ...What makes you say it does not help retain moisture? My personal experience is certainly contrary to yours and agrees with the CSPMA.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I used about 20 large bales of sphagnum moss building a raised blueberry bed. 
Bed is large, 10'x 20'x 16". I bought the moss at wholesale price from a friend with a nursery. 

I mixed half- half moss and Colorado river sand. Added Vermiculite. I let the mix set for almost a year to allow the moss to rehydrate before planting. 
I agree peat moss is hard to re- hydrate and has to decompose and weather a bit.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I buy vermiculite from a local wholesale market. Shoot me a PM I can give you a pretty good deal much better than any of the local garden outlets.


----------

